# Yoshi



## torti (Jan 5, 2012)

Decided to change his name to Yoshi. I know Yoshi is a dinosaur, but he looks like a turtle LOL. So my little Yoshi will be the dinosaur looking tortoise. Just wanted to share ^_^


----------



## HerpDaDerp26TV (Jan 5, 2012)

D'awwww

How cute! 

What's that green stuff growing in the back? I'm curious


----------



## torti (Jan 5, 2012)

Its some seeds I bought a while back in a pet store for him. I forgot the name of it but he mostly just like to walk in it to stomp it down. Rarely does he munch on it. Occasionally he would nap in it.


----------



## torti (Jan 5, 2012)

Here is a close up. Maybe someone can ID it.


----------



## tygoh (Jan 5, 2012)

I am guessing its wheat grass.


----------



## l0velesly (Jan 5, 2012)

cutie!


----------



## Irwin4530 (Jan 5, 2012)

He is beautiful!
Love your grass...mine takes off and looks great and then dies off
before anyone eats it or has time to enjoy


----------



## HerpDaDerp26TV (Jan 5, 2012)

Oh cool... I need to get some for my gang


----------



## ShadowRancher (Jan 5, 2012)

Super cute, Yoshi is a great name.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 5, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## lisalove (Jan 5, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jan 5, 2012)

what a cutie! love the grass patch!


----------



## torti (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks! ^_^


----------



## IRTehDuckie (Jan 9, 2012)

i wish my little man would even allow the grass patch to get that big, as soon as he sees ANY sort of green *munchhh* its gone. =\


----------

